# #7 of nine



## robert flynt (Mar 24, 2018)

# 7 has dyed bone handle material.


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 24, 2018)

Screwed the post up This is #7

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5


----------



## DKMD (Mar 24, 2018)

Cool!

I changed the title to #7, but then I noticed it looks a whole lot like #6...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 24, 2018)

DKMD said:


> Cool!
> 
> I changed the title to #7, but then I noticed it looks a whole lot like #6...[/QU
> Yeah, I screw it up!


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 25, 2018)

Nicely done! You've nailed down the rainbow! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Mar 25, 2018)

Another winner Robert. I think I am gonna try a bone handle now that I have seen 2 of yours. I bet this one will be one of the first bought. For some reason a green handled knife never sits too long on the table.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 25, 2018)



Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 25, 2018)

Foot Patrol said:


> Another winner Robert. I think I am gonna try a bone handle now that I have seen 2 of yours. I bet this one will be one of the first bought. For some reason a green handled knife never sits too long on the table.


Your right, green is one of my best sellers also!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

